# [Aporte] Yorkville Bass Master 100



## josesoto (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si esta fabricación, porque pienso que uno se puede hacer  si hay alguien interesado armarlo saludos atte. José Soto


----------



## Dano (Abr 6, 2008)

Veo que subiste un esquema de un amplificador de guitarra, pero que quisiste escribir porque no se entiende


----------

